# Were should my brother apply?



## A_Bear (Jun 16, 2011)

My brother currently lives with me and needs a job, he only has a vocational degree for Network Security and Administration (IT), also we line in Tulsa Oklahoma

any suggestions are welcome :grin:


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

DISH call center?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

That is a booming field in the Northern VA, DC area.
He'll need to be able to pass some pretty intense background checks.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Have him get certified. Comp TIA+ is a good start.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Health care places are hiring but not advertising it much.

Do a Google search for hospitals in the areas he would/could work and then go to their site to look what they have posted under the career/jobs section.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

dettxw said:


> DISH call center?


Customer Care Center
1950 E. 71st Street
Tulsa, OK 74136
(918) 477-6789

http://www.dishnetwork.com/about/careers/mydishcareer/tulsa/default.aspx


----------

